# Bart Bellon on the Bark and Hold



## Francis Metcalf (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi Working Dog forum,

For the 50th video on the Masterofhounds Channel I put up a piece that I thought allot of people would be interested in no matter what sport or breed they are devoted too.

The instructor is Bart Bellon

the exercise is the bark and hold 

the helper is Mike Ellis 

the dog is Argo and Joe Moldovan

Don't forget to: comment, rate and subscribe!

Thanks,

http://www.youtube.com/user/masterofhounds#p/u/6/bZtY5whRpT4

Francis


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Good training like he said nothing new old school. And a good reminder I may give my dog some its been a wile. 
How do you rate it thats fundamental Schutzhund training. Its like trying to rate T ball.:-k


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice to see it done correctly!


----------



## Sudhir Mathur (Sep 10, 2009)

Is he the same guy who owns ZODT?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

yep, he is.


----------



## Sudhir Mathur (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks...no wonder he knows the game....great clip


----------



## Mike Burke (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the video Francis! I train with Joe and I learned helper work on Argo! A very powerful dog!... Huge Mali. Joe won a regional with him and he placed either thrid or fourth at one of the AWMA nationals a few years back.... Argo is retired now, but what a dog to learn on. 

Thanks Again!


----------



## Max Orsi (May 22, 2008)

Excellent video Francis. I love to watch "dog training".

Thanks for posting it

Max


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Mike Burke said:


> Thanks for sharing the video Francis! I train with Joe and I learned helper work on Argo! A very powerful dog!... Huge Mali. Joe won a regional with him and he placed either thrid or fourth at one of the AWMA nationals a few years back.... Argo is retired now, but what a dog to learn on.
> 
> Thanks Again!


 joe won the north east regional with that dog. that was a great video


----------

